# User's thoughts on a Neptune.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, this is going to be a review of the Vostok Neptune automatic 31 jewel 20atm

Divers watch. That sums it up!

No, I am used to writing reviews for dooyoo. The difference here is that most forum members will know some of the history of Vostok or will easily be able to find it if they want to. I donâ€™t want to insult anyone, after all I am a newb.

Like most Vostok watches, the Neptune is a little â€œdifferentâ€ having a dial that is picturesque though functional. The case is stainless steel approximately 40mm in diameter excluding crown and 15mm thick. The crown is screw down and aids the watch in resisting water. The dial on this model has a green theme with date at 3 oâ€™clock and a sweep second hand. A unidirectional bezel is fitted also having the green theme. The crystal â€œsoundsâ€ non- acrylic when tapped, I think it is mineral at least.

A stainless steel bracelet is fitted and this item is the watchâ€™s least endearing feature. As other people have noted, this watch has a center lug type fitting which will make it very difficult to fit an alternative band. The bracelet supplied is preassembled and then the edges are ground over making it harder to remove links. Not the best strap Iâ€™ve owned, but serviceable.

This watch is based on the Vostok automatic 2416b movement having 31 bearing jewels, according to Vostok. I have read positive comments about this movement but would guess that production variables will be its worst enemy. The movement is protected to 200 metres by the case and screw down crown and, therefore, should be safe for skin diving.

In practice, the watch runs within Vostokâ€™s stated, -10 to + 30 seconds a day. My sample giving about + 13 seconds a day on the wrist. The dial is easily visible even to my ageing eyes.

The watch is certainly sturdy and weighty at around 100gms. The stainless back is inscribed with the name â€œNeptunâ€ in Russian. The clasp carries the makers â€œBâ€logo.

This is all standard fare for a Vostok watch. Why do people buy Russian watches in the first place? I am from a generation that lived through the â€œCold Warâ€ during the 1960â€™s. Little of the real Soviet Union was known then and I suppose Russian watches are an insight into the unknown.

Everyone loves a bargain and Vostok watches fall into that category. But, I bought the Neptune because liked it. That is a good reason, I think.

The only problem here is that this Russian watches â€œthingâ€ could become an obsession. It is becoming an obsession, I have just ordered a Poljot chrono from our host and bought a used Vostok auto off Ebay.

Oh well, why not.

I do have pictures of the Neptune but donâ€™t have any web space set up. I havenâ€™t needed any until now, I will remedy this when I can.

All the best,

Stan.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Stan

I agree the russian thing could become a bit obsissive but so what I also have a Vostok Century time which I think is a nice looking watch. The next one I will get will be a Poljot aviator type but not sure what yet.

Geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Geoff,

Iâ€™ve just ordered a Poljot chrono from Roy. I believe Roy checks and regulates all the Poljots he gets before despatching them to customers. Poljots are quite capable of being very accurate, I am told.

By the way, did you find an alternative strap for the Neptune or are you going to put up with the original?

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Which you buy Stan?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul!

This is the second time I have tried to post a reply to your question. The benefit of having a server farm is beginning to elude me when the driver for the PCI ADSL modem driver chucks its toys out every 24 hours and crashes!

The Poljot I have asked Roy to specially order for me is a â€œclassicâ€ chrono with a white face having Arabic numerals and date at 6 oâ€™clock with a "chromed case" and no rotating bezel. Looks like a Sturmanskie, I posted a picture on my first, ever, post.

Go to (remember that with a Sinclair micro?) â€œJust a new blokeâ€ in â€œAnything Goesâ€ and look at the Sekonda chrono. That will be my new watch. But with a Poljot logo.

I will set up my web space that until now, I have found little use for, and then dump some jpegs.

This sodding LAN is realy p***ing me off at the moment.

But hey, thatâ€™s what itâ€™s all about.

Warmest regards and coming down,

Stan,


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Is this the one Stan?

Hopefully there should be an image below, first time trying to do this so let's see if it works.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That is the first I have really liked. Is it a normal model Andy? Or am I silly in thinking they make limited ones anyway?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

As far as I know it is a normal model.

I have seen them in various colours on quite a few sites, I am sure that Roy would be able to get you a green one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yep - found it. Looks damn good. Is it costing a lot if you don't mind me asking? Ignore me if you wish, or pm me if you don't want to print it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul sorry,

Just got back from work!

That is the Neptune I have. I paid Â£30 in clearance, normal price Â£49. The first sample was faulty but was replaced by the retailer. The watches are back up to Â£49 where I purchased mine.

I should think Roy would be able to get one. I read that the watch is double assembled but find that hard to believe.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

Thanks for posting the pic!

The watch does look good in green, don't you think?

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is the Poljot chrono I've order from Roy. Just a test.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger, back to the drawing board!

Sorry!


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Stan,

In what way was the first one faulty?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Andy,

Two problems. First when the watch was adjusted and the crown screwed back in the watch stopped after a few minutes. Unscrewing the crown started the movement again and screwing it back up then had no adverse affect?!

The second sample also does this, I wonder why?

Second fault. Badly aligned outer dial, the part with the silver batons above the luminous dots. I couldnâ€™t live with that!

I donâ€™t understand why both watches stopped when the crown was screwed in after hand or date adjustment. It didnâ€™t happen when they were simply wound up.

I can live with that now that I know about it. Just a little puzzling!

This is a handsome watch that keeps good time. It has caught the eye of someone I know that owns a Rolex and an Omega. Sadly, when I told him it was Russian his interest waned, he said that the Omega only loses six seconds a month and that a Russian watch couldnâ€™t be that good. Well, I hope the Omega is that accurate. It must be quartz!

The Neptune caught his eye in the first place, only to be dismissed as â€œnot worthyâ€, his loss I think.

I picked this watch from the pictures I saw of it and the words on the tin. As I did with my Citizen auto. The Citizen saw me through a dose of cancer and at least 5 years of 24/7 use. She still looks noble.

I have both of these watches on my wrists now to give them some use, bloody sad but thatâ€™s me!

Cheers,

Stan.


----------

